# Finally had the Endoscopy



## 22449 (Apr 27, 2005)

After gagging on the bad taste to numb my mouth, I have absolutely zero recollection of the procedure in fact I have been cvomplaining that it wasnt really done.lolAnyways, after 10 years of GERD, he said I had a totally clean Esophagus and Stomach. No Barret's or anything.This is awesome news but what in the wolrd is still causing my Belching and Globus Sensation in my throat then? I know I havent imgained things.My symptoms really do exist.Anyways, thanks for all of your support. I really needed it and you made me feel better.I still would like to find out why I have any symptoms at all but right now I am going to enjoy life.God Bless you all.


----------



## 21509 (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi, I too have the globus feeling in my throat and had a normal endoscopy. I am happy for you but it would be nice to know the cause. Let me know when you find out. Thanks.


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

Wonderful news Patrick. See, we told you it's so bad. Glad to your esophagus is clean. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 23081 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi, Patrick. Been following your ordeal and I'm glad to hear that the doctor gave you a clean bill of health. I also had that abnormal sensation of food traveling down my esophagus. I had a stomach flu a week before all this started happening, and after a few days of acid reflux I started feeling the discomfort in my esophagus. My doctor told me I the stomach infection I had probably not completely left my system. So she put me on Ciprofloxacin and Ranitidine and some saltine crackers. After a day of taking my meds, the sensation of food in my esaphagus cleared up. My bowel movement is still abnormal from what I'm used to, so I'm hoping by the time I'm done with my meds I wouldbe ok. It sounds like you might have some inflammation of the esophagus due to acid reflux. Did your doctor prescribe any medication? It's good to hear that the procedure went well and that you getting back to normal. (I know how you felt before)


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

Don't pay attention to my original posting. It doesn't sound like I know what I talking about














I guess my mind was not really awake when I thought it was. lol Anyway, Patrick very good news. Glad to hear all went well. Take care


----------



## 22449 (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone.Well the Doctor just said to keep taking Prilosec.It weird because the symptoms are still there but now it doesnt bother me as much since I know my Esophagus is o.k.I still dont understand what could cause all of my symptoms.


----------



## 21800 (Jun 26, 2005)

Good to hear that everything turned out okay! I go back to see my doc in a couple of weeks. I don't get the heartburn so much now being on the rinitedine, but the stomach still grumbles after a normal swallow and my throat still makes weird noises. Like you, I'm sure my anxiety and stress also play a role in it all. I know the symtoms are real, but thinking about them 24/7 compounds the problem, I'm sure.


----------



## 21367 (Aug 11, 2005)

I had a barium swallow that showed nothing wrong apart from a small swelling in my stomach,which they say,may be nothing,but I'm awaiting an endoscopy. This is slightly worrying for me as I'm 5 months in remission from NHL. I've suffered from a really nasty taste in my mouth and awful dryness. When I drink anything it makes a terrible gurgle and my throat is sore. Also my abdomen feels like it's going to burst.If it's not reflux what can cause the bitter taste?







Sorry to whinge.


----------



## 20660 (Aug 27, 2005)

And here I was hoping if I searched for your posts Id have an answer. I too am experiencing all the same symtoms. As I stated in another post I had this 8 years ago and was Hositalized only told that I had Gastritis and my tummy looked like it had poison ivy. Had the same thing happen a few years back Seltzer and lemon ices (italian ice) helped so i assumed it was a swelling of some sort lasted for weeks then vanished. This time its all more severe and nothing is helping..


----------

